# Are you able to find good PPD trainers?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Good trainers and decoys willing to do straight PPD work seem to be few and far between. Most (certainly not all!) talent seems to gravitate to sport.

Is this similar everywhere?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Pretty much. There are non sport PPD trainers that dont do any sport work, but I have been far from impressed by most.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I think the market could use more trainers and decoys that do both. Not just PPD exclusively


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ted you are correct.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Agree with Ted.



> but I have been far from impressed by most.


Yep, a lot of machos & cowboys..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The percentage of those truely qualified to train a PPD is single didgit at best compaired to how many advertise for it.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

It could be nice to have a list of recommended PPD trainers in various areas of North America...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

PPD decoys must be good actors and must be able to read dogs. I have found the best decoys are those who are most interested in the dog/handler team and not their own egos. Dog sports are a macho thing, don't think so look around. Let the dog dominate the decoy in a bite suit and see how quickly it bolds up. Let the decoy slip the bite jacket and see how your dog responds.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

From time to time, I am asked to train such a dog. But for the most part, for me to train a dog other than ones I have bred or my own, the situation must be uniquely interesting for me. I have no time for BS. Teaching a dog to bite people is not that fascinating to me. So the handler, dog, and morality of the situation must be compelling to me. Then like in almost every dog I have trained for that purpose, I prefer a dog that didn't really have much fight drive, but I could easily train a great a threat display and great control. The dogs I train for Police Officers could do some horrific damage. I have a bit more respect for myself and the dogs, then to teach this much like others teach basic obedience classes. 

Though, this is America and I feel if you this is what you to own, and you can responsible with it. God bless you. Just have your ducks in a row if you knock on my door

Be at peace,
Bryan Colletti
www.k9cs.org


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> PPD decoys must be good actors and must be able to read dogs. I have found the best decoys are those who are most interested in the dog/handler team and not their own egos. Dog sports are a macho thing, don't think so look around. Let the dog dominate the decoy in a bite suit and see how quickly it bolds up. Let the decoy slip the bite jacket and see how your dog responds.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Being an actor is not exclusive to PPD dogs. Whenever you are building a dog or puppy from a decoy's perspective, you must act. In the same regard to demonstrate proper handling skills you must act as well. Celebrating with your dog is important. Body language sublte or intended to me is my bread and butter in dog training. Doesnt matter which side of the leash I am on. My body acting is always telling a dog something. It is something I always drill into new handlers and decoys, you are always giving a dog information, have it be what you want it to be. Act like a leader, act like a victim, act in pain, act not impressed, act frieghtened and begging for mercy, act indifferent, act extra joyful with your dogs work should they need help. Training is acting to me when raising dogs.

Bryan


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I'm just a noob but decoying is far from easy. I know there are people/seminars out there to teach people how to decoy for sports, which probably accounts for their skill sets, but I haven't heard of many(read: none) who train only PPD decoys. I mean, I'm as interested in training not derived from sports as anyone here, so I'm curious to know how and *where* straight PPDer's learn their craft?



Andy.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Andy Andrews said:


> I'm just a noob but decoying is far from easy. I know there are people/seminars out there to teach people how to decoy for sports, which probably accounts for their skill sets, but I haven't heard of many(read: none) who train only PPD decoys. I mean, I'm as interested in training not derived from sports as anyone here, so I'm curious to know how and *where* straight PPDer's learn their craft?
> 
> Andy.



>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Andy there simply NO short cuts to becoming a good training decoy. I learn each time out something new. Working with sport clubs is great, because of the variety of dogs and handlers there. So many unique problems, dogs of all ages and levels of ability. Plus, good clubs have mature retired dogs to help bring along decoys. Seminars are great, as you can learn styles and technique. But, experience teaches you to read dogs and problem solving. It's with that background in sport that a decoy can teach defense tactics to a dog. There really isnt anything special or exclusive about either PPD or Sport. Only that certain sports require more physically of a decoy, and less experience wise. But, then you gettin into the whole "Trial vs Training decoy" thing. The hard part about wanting to decoy in clubs, is many clubs are political and you may never get a chance to decoy, because of some insecure macho decoy not wanting to share the limelight. Just find clubs and observe, make some connections and buy some good equipment.

Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Yes Brian, I understand that, and I'm having a blast while taking baby steps in learning to decoy. I'm just saying that there are resources in place for sport specific decoying, as well as those who are to do both sport and personal protection. Now, opinions will vary on training for sports vs real world environments. But that's not my point. What I was eluding to is that I don't see the same level of schooling or support on the part of pure PPD training. My question, I guess, is if this is perhaps why people maintain a low opinion of PPD only training?



Andy.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian, where in the world do you come up with this stuff???????

You have said everything just RIGHT. ( Fooled ya didn't I ) Now when can you and I get together to go train?

Well said buddy well said.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Brian, where in the world do you come up with this stuff???????
> 
> You have said everything just RIGHT. ( Fooled ya didn't I ) Now when can you and I get together to go train?
> 
> Well said buddy well said.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I love to hook up with your group sometime. I live in CT. where there isnt much training. I'm really interested in your new club. It would great to get it going up here. I do at times travel outside the New England area, but I have loads of responsibilities and since I give all my dogs away, I never have any fun cash for travel exspenses.

I will get with you guys soon.
Bryan


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> I love to hook up with your group sometime.
> Bryan


Please do Bryan. We have a good time, feel free to come and train with us any time.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Bryan, just curious, have you ever trained with Gary or Merideth D'hue? They were originally from CA and moved to CT. Gary is a very experienced and knowledgable decoy IMO, and I was just wondering if you knew which club he trains in.


----------

